# Container Plants



## Chay (May 15, 2010)

I just couldn't wait one more day, I got all my container plants/flowers  planted. Now lets just hope Jack Frost doesn't decide to make one final appearance.
My nose is burned, there's dirt in my hair, and my back is killing me! Where is Ian when you need him??


----------



## Tabitha (May 15, 2010)

My husband is fiddling w/ container vegetable gardens today.

What did you dodfor color?


----------



## Psalm 23 (May 17, 2010)

That's exciting!  I am always way too anxious to get everything out...I put my poor tomato plants out way too early and the cold weather, wind and rain pretty much killed them.  This is only my 2nd year of gardening, so it's a learning experiance    Anyway, I like to say they are half alive, better to look at it that way. (The cup is half full not half empty!)


----------



## Chay (May 17, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> My husband is fiddling w/ container vegetable gardens today.
> 
> What did you dodfor color?


I planted red and white Zinnia, Calendula/Marigold, and several containers of mixed seed. (the mix is usually my favorite) I still need to plant my beds though. I'm thinking of lots and lots of sunflowers this year.


----------



## Harlow (May 18, 2010)

We just planted peppers, tomatoes and onions.


----------



## IanT (May 18, 2010)

I have to wait another month  I cant wait to finally be able to plant a garden again!


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2010)

We got our veggies about 3 weeks ago but I waited until I was fairly sure the heavy frosts were over. Now it's rained every day that I had time to plant them. I'm about ready just to toss the manure on the bed and let the rain soak it in. Then plop the veggies into scooped out holes.

I've also got little container plants sitting on the back patio that I've been meaning to put into hanging baskets. Maybe I can get to them today.

Yeah...sunflowers. I want some, too.


----------



## Woodi (May 20, 2010)

I have a 3-day soap selling show this weekend (called a "Spring Artisan Tour") where I'll be sitting in my neighbour's rustic kitchen with 300 bars of my soaps. She will be outside selling her rustic tables, chairs, arbors etc....

THEN I'll get into gardening.


----------



## Chay (May 20, 2010)

A racoon(s) got in the trashcans and made a horrible mess then dug up some of my planters. Grr... I didn't even plant bulbs just seed. Course, I would choose country living (complete with maurading racoons) over city living anytime, so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Hazel (May 20, 2010)

Chay's little helpers

http://img16.imageshack.us/content_roun ... etrash.jpg


----------



## Chay (May 20, 2010)

LOL Hazel
Could you imagine looking out your door and seeing that looking back at you?


----------



## Hazel (May 20, 2010)

I'd think it was an invasion!   :shock: 

I also thought this would be the perfect response to your comment about the racoon(s) in your trash cans. I wanted you know they were only trying to help you out.  :wink: 

I was amazed by how many of these critters was in one spot. I showed it to my sister and she said perhaps it was taken at a nature preserve. 

Did you notice that it looks like two of them are sticking their tongues out?


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2010)

Those raccoons are adorable! It's so neat to see how each one has its own little face, they look unique from one another.

Weeellll, we've got so far:

spinach
romaine lettuce
one watermelon plant  :roll: 
AND (my favorite!!!)
strawberries!

and we plan to steal tomatoes from the in-laws. muahahaha.


----------



## Hazel (May 21, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Those raccoons are adorable! It's so neat to see how each one has its own little face, they look unique from one another.
> 
> Weeellll, we've got so far:
> 
> ...



According to my youngest sister (and possibly Chay might agree), they not so adorable. They get into her garden and tear up veggies. They also knock down the corn and eat the ears. She said that's why she's given up trying to grow corn.


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2010)

Chay said:
			
		

> A racoon(s) got in the trashcans and made a horrible mess then dug up some of my planters. Grr... I didn't even plant bulbs just seed. Course, I would choose country living (complete with maurading racoons) over city living anytime, so I guess I shouldn't complain.



cayenne pepper and ammonia will keep them away from the garbage, I used to have to douse my garbage in it every night


----------



## sbp (May 24, 2010)

Our plants are now in their containers on the deck---this is our first year for a container garden---hoping the deer will not come up on the deck and feast on our plants!! 
All the herbs and a few veggies are in clay pots--they look and smell great! Oregano,2 parsley, rosemary, chives, basil, and 2 mint (and new lavender in the garden) tomatoes, strawberries and lettuce....I love to cook with fresh herbs and veggies!

Oh, and not to mention what I can do with them in soap and bath teas/salts 

Here are a couple pics:
The deck-







[/url]


Tomatoes, strawberries, mint and chives...





[/url]



Parsley, oregano, more mint, rosemary, basil ....





[/url]

...a three kinds of lettuce in a flower box....

It is raining here today--everything looks soooo green!!

Susan


----------



## Psalm 23 (Jun 15, 2010)

SBP~ 

You have a BEAUTIFUL place there!  Wow.  And your plants look lovely!


----------

